# Membership extension



## JUDIE25 (May 5, 2007)

I am still finding it hard to find out who can extend my membership.  I was told that when I renewed, the 6 month credit would be applied.  I have renewed and the credit was not applied.

I emailed a question and was told all I had to do was ask for it. 

I sent a second email asking for the extension and it still has not been applied to my membership.

Help!!


----------



## TUGBrian (May 5, 2007)

where are you sending them....

all membership questions should go to TUG@TUG2.NET

I apply membership credits all the time....and along with every single renewal email that goes out...in it is a reminder to ask for renewal credits before paying.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 5, 2007)

just went through old emails...and I did indeed reply to each and every one of them you have sent over the past 3 months.

I have also applied your renewal award membership extension.


----------



## JUDIE25 (May 10, 2007)

Thanks.  I have checked and the membership is now extended.  It was just confusing to me whether you extend membership before or after renewal.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 11, 2007)

all renewal emails sent to you regarding your TUG membership have a reminder to utilize any unused referral/review award credits that may be on your membership...just in case!


----------

